

Ask HN: How has your perspective of life changed after a successful exit? - rvivek

Assuming you made a million dollars, how much did it impact your lifestyle/life?
======
keiferski
Enough of the exit topics already. This has been covered before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3304359>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1517191>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1511104>

Entrepreneurship should be about building great companies, not about the
millions you'll make from an exit.

~~~
rvivek
Thanks, I understand. I was just curious to know. Didn't suggest that.

~~~
keiferski
Yeah, sorry if I came across as hostile. There have just been multiple
topics/stories on this in the past few weeks. Hopefully the links I provided
have the information you're looking for.

